# Colombia bans C&R fishing



## RennieRae (Aug 4, 2018)

Wow! This seems pretty shortsighted to me thinking of all the travel money that is spent there... also if Brandon and crew get wind of this the revolution would truly begin (in my eyes). 

Breaking News: Colombia Supreme Court Bans Sportfishing - Flylords Mag


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If we don’t do something about this woke cancer we are all going to lose everything we love. @The Fin


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Thats pretty weird. There are other countries people look down on C and R fishing for the same reasons. I bet if you offered to put a hook in the hand of or end their lives all 9 decision makers would take the hook


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Well, scratch that trip off my travel list. Hopefully, the businesses and people that rely on fishing tourism money will get this decision overturned. "Woke" ideology is a cancer.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

There must be another motive for this vote, like commercial fishing for food instead of saving the fish for tourists. Kind of like Louisiana menhaden or Gulf of Mexico red snapper allocations.


----------



## RennieRae (Aug 4, 2018)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Well, scratch that trip off my travel list.


I'm with ya! Columbia has been a dream trip for me for a long time, not only for the fishing but the food and ecotourism options. The good news is it looks like you have a one year grace period left to get there... I'm not sure I can fit that in my budget in that timeframe though. I'll have to stick with Costa Rica


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I wonder how they feel about fillet and release


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

RennieRae said:


> I'm with ya! Columbia has been a dream trip for me for a long time, not only for the fishing but the food and ecotourism options. The good news is it looks like you have a one year grace period left to get there... I'm not sure I can fit that in my budget in that timeframe though. I'll have to stick with Costa Rica


When you get there, they will let you know real quick that it is Colombia not Columbia. Just think of Sofia Vergara when you pronounce it with a long O.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I wonder how long the woke Columbia will last when the tourists economy goes in the tank


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I thought looking at the title, that the company Columbia was banning C/R. As Americans we need to do better with our cultural knowledge. Not a criticism but I see way too many mistakes identifying countries and cultural names. Something that can be avoided with a little attention to detail.


----------



## RennieRae (Aug 4, 2018)

Loogie said:


> As Americans we need to do better with our cultural knowledge. Not a criticism but I see way too many mistakes identifying countries and cultural names.


So you think that because I misspelled a country's name on a fly fishing internet forum that I need to do better with my cultural knowledge? That seems like sort of a reach to me... Not a criticism, but you seem to be a bit tightly wound.

I fixed it for you so we can all be happy now...


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

... well, don't be shocked to know that a lot of people in this country, which includes all race(s) and ethnic groups, feel the same way about C&R ! ...


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Loogie said:


> I thought looking at the title, that the company Columbia was banning C/R. As Americans we need to do better with our cultural knowledge. Not a criticism but I see way too many mistakes identifying countries and cultural names. Something that can be avoided with a little attention to detail.


 Agreed, we should probably send sort of notice letting Colombia know they spelt their country's name wrong.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Every thread is a train wreck these days.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Here’s some more.https://sportsmensalliance.org/news/feds-discuss-public-land-lead-ban/?fbclid=IwAR0p41R3pJq3scxtLXKDoCcOYU5a6jfXB5YgY2kstG5WbLIWNsfKJlzwk3U


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> There must be another motive for this vote, like commercial fishing for food instead of saving the fish for tourists. Kind of like Louisiana menhaden or Gulf of Mexico red snapper allocations.


It would be interesting to know who was driving this to the court. Who advocated ($$) for the ban, and what kind of voice the sportfishing community had on the issue. It seems like something Yellowdog, Tailwaters, et al would have been screaming from the rooftops about for months before the vote, but I didn't hear a peep.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Well during the covid years of 2020/21 most of South America was closed to tourists anyway. So many sport fishing guides were out of business or commercial fishing. I have been fortunate to fish the Amazon basin in Brazil and it was spectacular. Top one or two fly fishing adventures I have experienced. Because of the immense size and number of rivers, the Brazilians can afford to designate some rivers sport fishing only. Not the case in smaller countries.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Well during the covid years of 2020/21 most of South America was closed to tourists anyway. So many sport fishing guides were out of business or commercial fishing. I have been fortunate to fish the Amazon basin in Brazil and it was spectacular. Top one or two fly fishing adventures I have experienced. Because of the immense size and number of rivers, the Brazilians can afford to designate some rivers sport fishing only. Not the case in smaller countries.


Where were you going with this?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Not the case in smaller countries like Colombia. The Colombians may place more value on commercial food fishing, like most Asian countries.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

The sport fishing economies in SA don’t generate the kind of dollars a US economy does. It is popular to fish but it’s not a sport with tons of revenue, hence the lack of advocacy. Countries like Brazil, and Argentina, have the ability to provide some nice destinations to high end fisherman ie fly fisherman. Countries like Bolivia have pretty darn good fishing but very little is developed to cater destination fisherman. I know of only two outfitters that provide destinations in Bolivia that are reputable. And that’s a country filled with spectacular rivers, white water, freestone, semitropical and tropical rivers. Most of the country is very inaccessible to a regular tourist, unless you want to hit the major tourist attractions. I am sure many smaller economies, like Guyana, Ecuador, Uruguay, Paraguay, etc have similar issues. Not surprised about Colombia and their decision, sounds about right…


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

So if they throw'em in the cooler, it's ok?


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Lol, I’m sure catch and release fishing is at the top of Colombia’s problem list.  That’ll fix everything!


----------



## ZackB (Aug 19, 2020)

Having spent a good chunk of time in Colombia over the years I’d feel safe in saying (mind you, as a non-Colombian) that this is some play at extortion through increased taxation of the sport-fishing industry rather than “wokeness” in the government. “Woke” isn’t nearly as a good a descriptor of the government down there as “corrupt”.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I would bet some of the money for lobbying this came from China. And Chinese companies will be pursuing commercial fishing licenses/rights in Colombia sooner rather than later.


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

@ZachB. The ban on recreational hunting that preceded this (on the same constitutional grounds) hasn’t raised a penny for anyone. It just banned hunting. If this decision is not reconsidered, a ban on fishing isn’t going to line anyone’s pockets, either. It’s just going to ban fishing. 

I’ve been traveling to Colombia for 57 years and over the past 16 years have accumulated literally months of fly fishing in remote parts of the country. This ruling breaks my heart.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Blacktiph spending those YouTube bucks I guess…..


----------



## ZackB (Aug 19, 2020)

Slacker said:


> @ZachB. The ban on recreational hunting that preceded this (on the same constitutional grounds) hasn’t raised a penny for anyone. It just banned hunting. If this decision is not reconsidered, a ban on fishing isn’t going to line anyone’s pockets, either. It’s just going to ban fishing.
> 
> I’ve been traveling to Colombia for 57 years and over the past 16 years have accumulated literally months of fly fishing in remote parts of the country. This ruling breaks my heart.


Well here’s to hoping it’ll be reconsidered.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

The animal rights crowd always put animals before people. They will literally look the other way as people starve in the street to save a mangy, yellow mutt.

Many People in the sport fishing industry and tourism in Colombia will now certainly suffer. The fish, they’ll keep doing fish things like before, such as trying not to be ripped to shreds by predator fish and other predators or themselves doing the ripping apart of prey fish and various other creatures. What do these justices think happens in your average body of water? Like all the fish miraculously just get along in peace and harmony and none of them ever hurt any of the others? Talk about dumb. Man has been part of the equation since the get go. The sport fisherman is the least of the fish’s problems. I cannot stand how many actual idiots are in such positions of power these days. These f*&$ing ivy league schools and the like are turning out worse than useless people, dangerous and really dumb people with no skills other than politics and that think and insist they are the actual smart ones. People with fancy sounding credentials, a position to bully and hurt others and zero brains.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Mark H said:


> So if they throw'em in the cooler, it's ok?


Just fish 7X, problem solved? Damn, he broke off !!!!😉


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

The Fin said:


> Just fish 7X, problem solved? Damn, he broke off !!!!😉


Hah! I was actually thinking of fishing hookless, considering I really only care about the eat. All that pulling and thrashing can get so tedious…


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Fishshoot said:


> I would bet some of the money for lobbying this came from China. And Chinese companies will be pursuing commercial fishing licenses/rights in Colombia sooner rather than later.


Colombia is the closest ally to the US in South America and recieves a lot of assistance from the US. I'm not too worried about Colombia letting the Chinese fish thier offshore waters but the Chinese commerical fleet has been raping the waters off Ecuador for years now. I'd guess the net effect is the same given the geography.

Take a look at the Marine Traffic website and notice all the Chinese fishing vessels off Ecuador. Btw, the Bahamas started to let them do it a few years ago but the US was able to influence that a bit.


----------



## ryc72 (Oct 18, 2020)

How are they going to enforce it? I’m guessing if the operations run a don’t ask don’t tell type business how is anyone going to know? Advertise as catch and eat for sport and sustenance just don’t keep and eat all of the fish.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Wokeness and logical thinking rarely align.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Flats Hunter said:


> Lol, I’m sure catch and release fishing is at the top of Colombia’s problem list.  That’ll fix everything!


Colombia-Where Coke is it!


----------



## LTChip (Jan 18, 2017)

Catch and release illegal. Gill nets and dredge nets legal. makes sense.


----------

